
Total Internet Shutdown in Ethiopia - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/06/12/here-we-go-again-ethiopia-has-total-internet-shutdown-because-authorities-say-they-dont-want-students-to-cheat-during-exams-total-internet-shutdown-in-ethiopia/
======
martinve
I need to travel to Ethiopia this weekend and it is super fun now - as the
only way to apply for eVisa is online. They shut down even their own
government websites. WTFs on so many levels.

